# Getting horse used to the breeching



## moriah (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm new to driving and basically still reading alot and watching alot. One thing has me puzzled.

I can imagine how you would help a horse to learn about the shafts and about the sensation of pulling something and about the bit, etc. For the life of me, I can't figure out a safe way to introduce them to the breeching and learning how to brake when something is pushing them from behind. I'm pretty sure my horses would panic the first time they felt this. They already like to pull things, but I'm not brave enough to try this part of the harness on them. Actually, they don't mind wearing the breeching and the crupper is accepted, too. It's just the feeling of having the cart push them from behind that concerns me.

Any advice?


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 20, 2009)

I recommend getting a kick strap. Sandee at Iowa Valley Carriage for $30 with shipping. http://www.iowavalleycarriage.com/index.php Best thing I ever bought. My guy would kick and buck to get away from the pressure, which was extremely dangerous. With the kick strap Jay was able to learn how to use the breeching properly when going down hill, since he could no longer buck to get away from the pressure. Now he's going downhill properly and never tries to buck or kick, but I still use the strap just in case. Here's an article on the strap http://portraitswithhorses.com/blog/?p=1251 .


----------



## Minimor (Nov 20, 2009)

We cover all possibilities when we are getting a horse used to the breeching--I longe them with it fasted quite snug, then I longe them with it rather loose so that when they trot they feel it moving against them. One time long ago when I was training Morgans I got a horse in that the owner had done basic work with. He said she was well used to the breeching, that would be no problem at all. Yeah, he'd put it on her so that it was fastened snug against her & never moved. As soon as I loosened it so that she'd feel it moving, it was a whole 'nother ball game--just as if she'd never, ever had breeching on before & didn't like it one bit!

Once the horse is okay with the breeching on the longe line, I lead the horse & hold the hold back strap on my side while a helper walks along on the other side holding the holdback strap on that side. Then I stop the horse & we pull on the holdbacks--just like a cart would do when you stop. The horse gets to feel that breeching suddenly tighten up on him & even push hard against him. So, when we hitch him up, it's no surprise at all to him when he stops & the cart pushes up against the breeching.


----------



## moriah (Nov 20, 2009)

Minimor said:


> We cover all possibilities when we are getting a horse used to the breeching--I longe them with it fasted quite snug, then I longe them with it rather loose so that when they trot they feel it moving against them. One time long ago when I was training Morgans I got a horse in that the owner had done basic work with. He said she was well used to the breeching, that would be no problem at all. Yeah, he'd put it on her so that it was fastened snug against her & never moved. As soon as I loosened it so that she'd feel it moving, it was a whole 'nother ball game--just as if she'd never, ever had breeching on before & didn't like it one bit!
> Once the horse is okay with the breeching on the longe line, I lead the horse & hold the hold back strap on my side while a helper walks along on the other side holding the holdback strap on that side. Then I stop the horse & we pull on the holdbacks--just like a cart would do when you stop. The horse gets to feel that breeching suddenly tighten up on him & even push hard against him. So, when we hitch him up, it's no surprise at all to him when he stops & the cart pushes up against the breeching.


That seems so logical! Thanks! I knew there had to be a way to let them feel the sensation before hitching them up.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 21, 2009)

We run the breeching straps through the tugs (what some people call shaft loops) and back to the buckles for longeing. Then they get used to the pull on them with each stride. We also will let those straps hang sometimes as well, so they get used to things flapping around on them.


----------

